# negative beta positive hpt :(



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Dear ladies, I know that I am torturing myself here but I have to ask.

I had my third failed cycle yesterday with a beta test.  I've never had a blood test before but I know that at 12dp5dt the answer would be I equivocal.

It came back at below 1.  Clearly I am not pregnant on our last try.  I was so sure that it had worked though   

It was so weird to have a beta, so impersonal, so disconnected.  Just like that, it was over and I didn't feel part of it at all.  I didn't poas once this cycle but I needed some sort of physical closure.  I used a test this morning and it showed a positive.  Not hugely dark but definitely there.

It's just sensitive to my under 1 beta score isn't it.  I stopped all meds on the advice of the clinic yesterday.  It's a killer, I just wanted some closure and now I've prolonged it even more


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Big hug.

I know some of the hpt can pick up different hormones as well as hcg eg lh surge. 

It may be worth for your peace of mind try another couple of tests of different brands. If you get a pos keep taking meds and get bloods retested in a few days.

good luck

ps lab mistakes do happen.........


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

So sorry, Molly!   I dunno what's wrong with the HTPs lately, but it happened the same to me in Feb and my beta HCG was just 3.   Take care of yourself and good luck for the future.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply xxx

I think that it is just residual, I guess that maybe it shows a chemical pregnancy  

Clara, I'm so sorry that this happened to you too    I tested again this morning and it's still faintly positive, I guess that it will take a little while to go.

I just wish that it would go now and not prolong it anymore.  My period is due today, so I guess that will be the big finale


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hiya, this is really weird, usually the opposite happens where hpt can't detect anything but the beta can and it's low
Is there anyway at all the blood test was wrong? It just doesn't make sense ... And no the hpt doesn't detect LH , it's the ovulation test that detect hcg
I would take it that for now u r pg and I wud either go for another blood test or keep on doing hpt to see if it gets darker

X


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Happened to me too... Although I poas on otd. Don't stop meds... I did and really wish I hadn't. I had my "af" after stopping meds but even when I finally tested positive my numbers kept going up... But the lining was too thin.
All the best
Xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh God jessica, that is just awful. I am so sorry.

That is my worst nightmare, it's hard not to have it in the back of your mind when you see that little line.  Realistic but worried.

I started spotting just a little this afternoon, it was a weird orange colour.  I've never had that before.

Urgh, this is just so hard and worrying.  I guess I'll call the clinic tomorrow if it comes up again in the morning.

Thank you for sharing xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Can this get any worse?  Another feint positive on a clear blue this morning.  Waiting for a call back from my clinic.  They say it should be impossible to get a positive (even feint) on a poas when the beta was as low as mine.

What if my beauty was a really really late starter?  Have I killed her by stopping the meds?  Bleeding now, it's very dark 

Feeling really sad


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry, sweetie. No words of wisdom here, but didn't want to read and run. Be kind to yourself -- please don't blame yourself for anything. Give yourself the sympathy you would give your own daughter if she were in your situation. You've tried so, so hard.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi molly,

I'm sorry you are going through this  

For me, this point was the worst... Not knowing what was going on. It will get better. They have to do another beta surely??!!! I would insist. Not wanting to make the situation worse, but could they have made an error and that's why they won't re-test? 

It doesn't sound too hopeful what with the bleeding, I'll be honest. Really look after yourself and pm me if you want to chat.

Xxx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Molly do another blood test if u can.. I reckon they got it wrong
Is the line getting darker? Don't worry about dark blood... But I do urge u to get a beta lovely ASAP
Xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you xxx

Well, the clinic think I am truly crazy now    they feel that it isn't possible to get a positive poas with a beta as low as mine was (under 1), especially the day after the beta test.  They said that beta needs to be at least 20 to even register on a poas.

They checked the lab result again and said that the tests (5 of them, 2 different makes) have to be faulty or are all showing false positives.  They actually think it's most likely that I'm reading them wrong, after 4 years of using them I'm pretty sure I know what I'm doing on that front though.

I asked about the possibility of a very late implantation (over 12 days) and she said no.  In their view I'm definitely not pregnant and if it's not the tests then my body is doing something screwy that isn't pregnancy related.

Tested again today and the line is very faint now.  I just don't know.  What a way to finish my very last try.  I got off the phone feeling really stupid and not having enjoyed hearing you are not pregnant you neurotic woman.  Just in case I did need it spelling out


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Molly, if you need another blood test for peace of mind, you can order an hCG test and have the sample taken at a hospital in your area: http://privatebloodtests.co.uk/Beta-HCG-Pregnancy-test-blood-test.

You are NOT being neurotic. Mistakes in lab work DO happen (samples mixed up), and you are not being unreasonable to want this rechecked. The fact that you are getting multiple positives on HPTs, even faint ones, indicates something is going on. I don't want to worry you further, but you should get your blood hCG rechecked to rule out ectopic pregnancy and other conditions.

Wishing you all the best. If the clinic had taken that tone with me, there would have been flames shooting out of the phone. 

ETA: False negatives on hCG blood tests are DEFINITELY possible. Here's a presentation from 2009 at the American Association for Clinical Chemistry on this topic: https://www.aacc.org/events/podcast/Documents/072709Gronowski.pdf. The clinic is definitely not handling your concerns correctly here.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I have no experience of this, but I have been reading this thread. As I understand, you can't get a false positive; a line is a line. Can you pay privately for another blood test? 

Xx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Moly 100% do another blood test privately ASAP.. If u prove they got it wrong u can make a massive fuss and ask them for next cycle for free for the distress u went though and the fact that u stopped drugs too early

Good luck x


----------

